# O scale reverse loop?



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Going to add a new line to my ceiling layout and due to existing lines I need to due 2 reverse loops. At least I think that's what it's called. I want to put in a trolley line, this is an O gauge layout and this picture is what I want to do. any ideas on wiring and what components do I need beside the transformer to run the train?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HUH?

Are you going to add the circled part or the straight part in your picture?

For wiring you need nothing special, maybe just another power feed. O gauge doesn't need anything special for reversing like HO.
Maybe some switches?
What do you have now?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I have 1/2 of your setup. A loop and a bumper.

I have 2 or 3 power feeds and an 1122 switch. The anti derailing feature keeps the switch in the proper position.

I use a 45 watt transformer from a starter set.

That's about it.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

If you're using Lionel O-31 tubular track with O-22 non-derailing switches that work properly you don't need another thing. You don't even need to hook up the switch controllers. It helps if you use the fixed voltage feature, so the switches do not depend on track power to operate. A main reason I use this track system is that it's so easy to work with.

Pete


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed, hopefully it doesn't need to look like a barbell! Otherwise it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## 64conv65hard (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe I didn't explain well, It's going to have a switch or "Y" on each end of the straight track. So the trolley will run down the straight (lets say going left) go thru the switch or Y, go around the circle come back thru switch or Y and now going "right" down the staight track, go thru the other switch or Y, around the circle, back thru switch or Y and again down the straight going left again. I'm saying trolley but I really mean a couple of MU commuters. I seem to remember as a kid that when I tried something like this before, when the train would come thru the switch onto the straight away the loco would switch into reverse. If you saw my pictures on my ceiling track display, one turn around will be in 1 room, straight away goes thru the wall and will have another turn around in another room.The straight will be a single line along the othe main line trains.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try it first, it should work fine. It sounds as if the train you had as a child needed an extra pick up roller on the tender. I have a few shorter locos with this problem, the loose power the e unit cycles, momentum caries them through the switches, power restored, and it stops or goes in reverse. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All you need is two non-derailing switches and a lot of track and you're good to go. As others have said, you don't even need the controllers on the switches, they'll take care of themselves.


----------

